# تصميم وتشغيل وتركيب محطات mbr



## eng_3eed2000 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

تصميم محطات MBR
يوجد العديد من الطرق لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحى المستخدمة فى الحياه العملية واكثرها شيوعا هى
1.	Extended Aeration
2.	Sequence Batch Bioreactor
3.	Moving Bed Bio-Reactor
4.	Membrane Bio-Reactor
وسوف نركز حديثا فى هذا اللقاء عن MBR- Membrane Bio-Reactor لما لها من مزايه عديده تتعدى 14 ميزه عن الطرق السابقة
وهى كالاتى
1.	تننتج مياه عالية الجوده حيث تصل BOD5 < 5 mg/L, TSS < 1mg /L, Turbidity < 1 N.T.U.
2.	لا تحتاج محطات MBR الى Secondary Clarifier Tank .
3.	لا تحتا محطات MBR الى Tertiary sand filter .
4.	كمية sludge الناتجة من محطات MBR تقل بالنسبة من 20 الى 40 فى من المحطات التقليدية.
5.	المساحة المستخدمة لانشاء المحطة Footprint تقل بنسبة 25 الى 35 فى المئة عن المستخدمة فى طرق المعالجة الاخرى وذلك بسبب تركيز sludge العالى الذى تعمل عنده المحطه.
6.	الاغشية الحيوية تكون مانع فعال ضد chlorineresistant- pathogenic organisms - Cryptosporidium Giardia - Lamblia
7.	تركيز TSS بمحطات MBR اقل من واحد مقارنة بـ 5 الى 20 بعد Secondary Clarifier Tank بالمحطات التقليدية.
8.	الغشاء الحيوى يحتفظ بالتركيز البكتريا الحية فى خزان التهوية مما يؤدى الى تحسين وسرعة نمو البكتريا النشطة .
9.	محطات MBR بسيطة وغير معقده ويمكن التحكم بها ومراقبتها عن بعد .
10.	مناسبة جدا لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحى المنتجة حديثا حيث تستخدم فى تطبيقات كثيره منها السفن وايضا يمكن وضعها مباشرة بـ Septic Tank بالمنازل والفيلات.
11.	مناسبة جدا لترقيتها Upgrading بالمحطات التقليدية حيث يمكن ان تستحدم مكان المحطات العادية وتنتج من 150 الى 250 فى المئة من سعة المحطات التقليدية.
12.	الاحتفاظ الطويل فى عملية nitrification يعطى نتائج جيده عن المحطات التقليدية فى ازله الامونيا.
13.	تحتاج الى نسبة حقن بالكلور اقل من المحطات التقليدية مما له اثرايجابى فى تكلفة التشغيل.
14.	جيدة جدا فى امكانية التوسعات المستقبلية حيث يمكن بسهولة زياده عدد الاغشية.
15.	يمكن ربط محطات MBR مباشرا بمحطة تناضح عكسى RO-System لإنتاج مياه مقطرة تستخدم فى تطبيقات صناعية عديدة.
لهذه الاسباب فان محطات الصرف الصحى بتكنولوجيا MBR تتفوق عن قرينتها ولذلك قررنا القيام بموضوع شامل يغطى تصميم وتركيب وتشغيل هذا النوع الجديد نسبيا من طرق الصرف الصحى والذى من المتوقع ان ينتشر انتشارا كبير بالوطن العربى فى العقد الحال.
وقد قمت برفع ملف تقدمى يتناول محطات MBR بشى من التفصيل وسوف نقوم فى المره القادمة بتناول كيفية التصميم.
نتمنى المشاركة الفعالة حتى نتمكن من الوصول الى اهدافكم من الموضوع.
شكرا لتعاونكم،،،


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الأيادي على هذا الموضوع المفيد وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير وونتظر المزيد من المشاركات المفيدة ...


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*اساسيات وتطبيقات mbr*

The progress of technological development and market penetration of membrane
bioreactors (MBRs) can be viewed in the context of key drivers, historical development
and future prospects. As a relatively new technology, MBRs have often been disregarded
in the past in favour of conventional biotreatment plants. However, a number
of indicators suggest that MBRs are now being accepted increasingly as the technology
of choice.

http://www.4shared.com/document/dM6qMz8s/__MBR.html


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الأيادي وننتظر المزيد من المناقشات ...


----------



## Khaled Al Refaie (24 ديسمبر 2010)

To much thanks for all
but i need to help for know achual or design project about water treatment drink


----------



## محمد الخطيب8813411 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن نكون زملاء


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اليكم مخطط للمحطة تعمل بتكنولوجى mbr بسعة 8000 متر مكعب باليوم وسوف نقوم بالتفصيل فى شرح مراحل التصميم والتركيب والتشغيل.
شكرا.


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء اسف على التاخير 

اليوم سوف نقوم بتناول تصميم محطات MBR
فى البداية الفرق الرئيسى فى جميع محطات المعالجة والذى يفرق فى تسمية التكنولوجى المستخدمة سواء كانت Extended Aeration or SBR or MBBR or MBR 
هى مراحلة المعالجة الثانوية بالمحطة . حيث يبدء الاختلاف من Secondary treatment
اما بالنسبة للـ Tertiary treatment فهو ثابت فى جميع المحطات عدا MBR وهذا هو الفرق الرئيسى والموثر.

الان نبدء بمرحلة المعالجة الاولية: Preliminary Treatment

أ - المعالجة التمهيدية-الابتدائية :تهدف هذه المرحلة بشكل عام إلى إزالة المواد الصلبة اللاعضوية كبيرة الحجم وآزالة الرمال والجريش من المياه بغية حماية المنشآت الميكانيكية والمضخات
والتجهيزات الأخرى في المراحل اللاحقة من المعالجة من الانسداد أو التلف. آما تهدف أحيانا لتحقيق تجانس المياه الواردة إلى المحطة عند حدوث تغيرات مفاجئة في كميات ومواصفات الجريان الوارد. 

من أهم وحدات هذه المرحلة:
المصافي – أجهزة التفتيت أو السحق أو الطحن – غرف أو أقنية الرمال والجريش – أحواض الموازنة.

أ - المصافي Screens :
الهدف والوصف: حجز وإزالة المواد الصلبة آبيرة الحجم المحمولة بالمياه العادمة بغية حماية المنشآت والتجهيزات الميكانيكية اللاحقة من العطب أو الانسداد، وهي تبنى عند مدخل محطة المعالجة. قد تكون هذه المصافي قضبانية ذات فتحات خشنة Coarse Screen 20 to50mm او ناعمة Fine Screen 3 to 10mm
حيث يتم تنظيف الأولى يدويا أو ميكانيكيا بينما يتم تنظيف الثانية ميكانيكيا بواسطة كاشطات Rakes تعمل باستمرار مع عمل المصفاه واشهر المصافى استخدما bar Screen و Rotary Screen

Note) The specification of Fine screen is common between initial and future use. Fine screen is designed by the capacity of existing raw sewage pump, and the existing pumps seem to have enough capacity for future demands.

لحساب حجم المصفاة يجب مراعاة الاتى
سرعة التدفق خلال المصافة يتراوح من 0.5 الى 1.2 متر فى الثانية
فقد الارتفاع head loss خلال المصفاة يتراوم من 150 الى 300 مم
زاوية ميل المصفاة تتراوح من 30 الى 45 دراجة عكس اتجاة الجريان
الجزء المغمور من المصفاة يتراوح من 700 الى 1500 مم حسب حجم التدفق

ومن السابق يمكن استخدام قانوان التدفق للسوائل Q(m3/sec)=A(m2)xV(m/sec 
لحساب حجم المجرة واختيار المصفاة الملائمة.

ملحوظة: معظم المصافى الميكانيكة يمكن اختيارها بمساعدة المصنع حيث تزود بسعة التشغيل المطلوبة.


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ب- أجهزة التفتيت (السحق أو الطحن) Comminutors
تستخدم فى التطبيقات الصناعية ومياه الصرف الصناعى بكثرة وتثبت بعد المطفاة الكبير ويمكن الاستعاضة عنها باستخدام مصافى دقيقة الفتحات 3مم


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ج - غرف أو أقنية الرمال والجريش Sand and Grit Chambers or Channels

الهدف والوصف: فصل وإزالة الرمال الخشنة والجريش (المواد الحصوية الناعمة) المنقولة بالمياه العادمة التي - I
مرت عبر المصافي وأجهزة التفتيت أو السحق أو الطحن بغية الإقلال من حمولة الرواسب اللاعضوية في
المياه وبالتالي تحسين المعالجة في المراحل اللاحقة. فميا تسمى تقليل TS- Total Solid
واشهر الانواع المستخدمة فى الحياة العملية
1. Horizontal Flow
2. Vortex type

يمكن لهذه الغرف فصل حبيبات يصل قطرها 0.01 مم عند سرعة تدفق 0.9 سم /ثانية 
ونستخدم ذلك فى حساب واختيار حجم الغرفة.


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

د – أحواض التوازن EqualizationTanks

الهدف والوصف : التخفيف من حدة التغييرات في كمية او تركيز مياه الصرف الوصلة الى المحطة بغية تنظيم عمل المحطة. 
كما هو موضح لو تخيلا ان هناك محطة صرف صحى داخل مجمع سكنى سعتها 2400متر مكعب باليوم اى 100 متر مكعب بالساعة . لذلك سوف نقوم بتصميم المحطة على معالجة 100 متر مكعب بالساعة وهذا صحيح ولكن فى الواقع قد نرى ان التدفق يزداد ما بين س 6 الى 8 حيث ياتى الى المحطة 300 متر مكعب بالساعة لان فى هذه الفترة معظم الناس يتستخدمون المياه فى الصباح وقبل الخروج الى العمل او الاطفال الى المدارس ومن س 8 الى س12 يكون التدفق ضعيف جدا وهكذا على مدار اليوم وهنا تاتى فائده خزان التوازن حيث يستقبل التدفقات الغير منتظمة ويدخلها الى المحطة بشكل منتظم للحفاظ على كفاءة واستمرارية المحطة

ولحوض التوازن ميزة اخرة وهو عمل تجانس فى طبيعية المياه المتدفقة من حيث تدخل معظمها الى المحطة بشكل منتظم وبنفس التركيزات المصصمه عليها.

يزود الحوض عادة بتجهيزات للتهوية والمزج للإبقاء على الظروف الهوائية للمياه العادمة وعلى المواد الصلبة المعلقة دون ان تترسب وايضا نظام التهوية بخزان التوازن يقلل من انتشار الروائح الكهرية بالمحطة.

حساب حجم خزان التوازن 

This tank can accommodate the peak flow for
approximately 3 to 6 hours or according Design
recommendation. Air is supplied to the tank through drop
pipes and air diffusers to keep the sewage mixed and
prevent any septic conditions to take place.
Also, this tank used to receive the non- uniformly flow at
inlet based non- uniformly water usage (Rush hour 6:9
PM and 2:5 Am) And to provide Uniform flow for
aeration/ rector tank based on plant design.
Tank volume= (Q Peak flow x T Peak time‐ Q regular flow x T Peak time)


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*2- المعالجة الثانوية*

سوف نقوم بشرح تصميم خزنات
Anoxic Tank
Aeration Tank
MBR Tank
والتى تعبر عن المرحلة الثانوية

اليكم عرض متواضع عن محطة جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجدة.


----------



## 5792 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## mssatti (28 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع جداً واشكرك على المجهود العظيم, واتمنى منك الاستمرار في هذا الموضوع الشيق,وتحديدا في كيفية حساب ومعرفة كمية ال mbr المطلوبة للمحطات باختلاف سعاتها


----------



## الألكترون (28 مارس 2011)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## نادي68 (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (16 يوليو 2011)

مصطلحات مهمة يجب معرفتها لمن يعمل فى محطات mbr
نرجوا الفائده للجميع


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (24 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (27 يوليو 2011)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## mohamed Aied (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراً على المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خييييرااااا


----------



## بخشي أسود (16 أكتوبر 2011)

أكمل شرح Anoxic وانتا قولت أنك ستشرحها 
فضلا قم بشرحها


----------



## zicaaa (16 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع غاية فالروعة نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## بخشي أسود (17 أكتوبر 2011)

نريد شرح ( Anoxic Tank - MBR Tank (


----------



## المهندس محمد ريان (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم
*


----------



## ياسر حسن (20 نوفمبر 2011)

المهندس الكريم ايهما افضل ولماذا التنكات الدائرية ام المربعة
مع وافر التحية والشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
التنكات الدائرية افضل من حيث قوة التحمل وعدم الحاجة الى دعائم داخلية مهما كبرت سعاتها 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

التنكات الدائرية افضل فى التحمل كما قال الاخ الفاضل نبيل وايضا لا يوجد بها dead area ولكن التنكات المستطيله والمربعة افضل من حيث Footprint حيث تستخدم مساحة اقل لمعالجة على نفس الكمية ومن هنا فان تكاليف المحطات التى تستخدم تنكات مستطيلة اقل من مثيلتها فى الدائرية.
لذلك فان التنكات المستطلية هى الاكثر انتشارا.


----------



## has2006 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جيد

شكرا للجميع


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (26 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## tammamhanoun (9 يوليو 2013)

thanks


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (29 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا التفصيل ونتمنى لكم التوفيق وتمنى ان ترفدونا يالحسابات التفصيلية لتصميم هذه المحطة للحاجة الماسة والله الموفق


----------



## ياسر الشحات (2 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع مفيد جدا 
برجاء اكمال الشرح 
وعمل موضوعات اخري لموضوع تحلية المياه


----------



## ميدو العبادى (3 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جاسم محمد الدليمي (1 يناير 2015)

مشششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## وجدي احمد حسين (27 يناير 2015)

موضوع رائع و معلومات مفيده وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------

